# need help with lake somerville



## halley66 (Jun 22, 2009)

Been trying to catch catfish with my boys at lake somerville but not having much success. We do not have a boat so we have been fishing the marinas and from shore. Does anyone have some suggestions on what we can do to get some catfish. I would love for my boys to bring in a few.

Thanks in advance,

Jerry


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

where have you tried? more importantly, what have you been using for bait??


----------



## halley66 (Jun 22, 2009)

We have fished Overlook and Big Creek marinas and on the rocks near welch park.

We have used worms, minnows and stink bait.
We have seemed to catch nothing but sunfish.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

try chicken liver


----------



## halley66 (Jun 22, 2009)

Where is the best place to catch catfish in Somerville without a boat?


----------



## aFishinigo (May 12, 2009)

Go to Birch Creek they have a pier by the boat ramp and find CJ's punch bait. They have it at Somerville marina.


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

Buy some range cubes and chum up the area you are going to fish.....


----------



## halley66 (Jun 22, 2009)

Don't mean to sound ignorant but what are range cubes and where do you buy them?


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

I believe they are cattle blocks of food. I would think any local feed store would have some. Might even try tractor supply co.


----------



## slingingplastic (Feb 4, 2008)

*Range cubes*

Stop by your local feed store and for about 6 dollars buy a sack of range cubes. You won't need a whole bag but just throw a couple or three hand fulls in the area you will be fishing and give it about 30 minutes or so and start fishing. Good Luck .


----------

